# 1946 Columbia



## St.Peter (Feb 25, 2015)

Picked this one up a few months back. I'm the third owner. The original owner won this in a news paper contest. He owned it until about two years ago. I'm going to paint the tank and rack to match the rest of the bike and add the patina to match the original. Cool bike and story


----------



## eeapo (Feb 26, 2015)

Nice looking bike, I think I would leave the tank off looks better without it.


----------



## syclesavage (Feb 28, 2015)

Same here on that tank idea it just doesn't go good.


----------



## St.Peter (Feb 28, 2015)

If the tank remains it will be painted to match. Otherwise I agree


----------



## St.Peter (Oct 7, 2015)

*46 Columbia Updated pictures*

I painted the tank, not to correct design. I wanted to do a quick and easy to see if I could get the paint to match first.


----------



## the tinker (Oct 7, 2015)

Thanks for posting the results St. Peter. Turned out great! I like it much better with the tank. Nice job!


----------



## tech549 (Oct 7, 2015)

ya looks great st peter,i picked up a goodyear this summer have the same issues no tank,all original paint same colors.after looking at yours might jump on that project next!!


----------



## jd56 (Oct 7, 2015)

The colors on that frame and fenders a phenomenal. If we all could rescue original paint like that.


----------



## Shawn Michael (Oct 9, 2015)

That is a great looking tank and a nice rack to boot.


----------



## Awhipple (Oct 11, 2015)

I like how the tank and rack looks on the bike. Great job.


----------

